# Sar



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

NJ and SAR dosent look to good so i think he'll be avalible what you guys think about a S&T 4 him maybe get a pg along with him


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

He's not going to take a 2-year contract to play here.


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

SAR would be great on the Lakers...but who are you guys offering to Portland to convince them to send him AND a pg? Falling short of giving Odom or Bryant, that'd take about 10 future 1st rounders.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

ApheLion02 said:


> SAR would be great on the Lakers...but who are you guys offering to Portland to convince them to send him AND a pg? Falling short of giving Odom or Bryant, that'd take about 10 future 1st rounders.


vlade slava and george.......thats wat i would do


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> vlade slava and george.......thats wat i would do


the nets likely wouldnt


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

clien said:


> the nets likely wouldnt


Its not the Nets, its the Trailblazers.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

ApheLion02 said:


> Its not the Nets, its the Trailblazers.



i was about to say that! thnx


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

ApheLion02 said:


> Its not the Nets, its the Trailblazers.


I think SAR already sign the S&T and the Nets have until August 9th to finish the Deal So i think SAR future is in NETS hands.


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

I didn't know you could trade a player you just traded for in another deal, so for Lakers to acquire SAR wouldn't the Nets deal have to be voided?


----------



## Kwame_54 (Aug 8, 2005)

isnt he still a blazer though ...since he failed the physical? ps. im new!


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

Kwame_54 said:


> isnt he still a blazer though ...since he failed the physical? ps. im new!


Me too, I just joined 2 days ago! (though I lurked for more than a year)


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

ApheLion02 said:


> Me too, I just joined 2 days ago! (though I lurked for more than a year)



Welcome to you Both!


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

Lakermike05 said:


> vlade slava and george.......thats wat i would do


haha I don't think there's a team in the L that would want a vlade/slava/george package..


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

Julo said:


> haha I don't think there's a team in the L that would want a vlade/slava/george package..


 Yea, thats pretty much negative trade value. George should have been traded for 2 years ago.


----------



## LAKobeBryant08 (Aug 7, 2005)

Heard that he actually was very close to completing that deal once again. I would have liked to get him but I don't think we will.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Why does everyone always classify Devean George with Slava and other bad players? He's pretty good, I understand he was injured most of last year but he was a good contributer when he came off the bench in 2004. So why does everyone underrate him so much?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

He has bad ballhandling skills and he's not a threat one on one or can't create for himself. He's a streaky three point shooter also.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

imo I think that Devean George is a solid player. He was just injured last year. I hope we dont trade him cuz I think he could be a solid backup at the 3 and the 4.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> imo I think that Devean George is a solid player. He was just injured last year. I hope we dont trade him cuz I think he could be a solid backup at the 3 and the 4.


i agree i dont want to trade devean


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Nets Back Away From Abdur-Rahim Trade*

Aug 9, 7:32 PM (ET)

EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J. (AP) - The New Jersey Nets on Tuesday rescinded their trade with the Portland Trail Blazers for forward Shareef Abdur-Rahim and acquired forward Marc Jackson from Philadelphia.

The Abdur-Rahim trade was put on hold last week after the nine-year veteran failed a physical. The Nets didn't disclose the nature of the medical problem, but team president Rod Thorn said it was something neither Abdur-Rahim nor the Trail Blazers knew about.

"Obviously we weren't aware of it, and after all the conversations back and forth, I don't think the player was aware there was any problem," Thorn said. "He hadn't missed any games regarding this. To my knowledge, (Portland) wasn't aware of it."

"We had a list of guys we had interest in, and he was at the top of our list," Thorn said. "We thought he would fit in very well with us."


New Jersey had agreed to a six-year deal with Abdur-Rahim, who was acquired earlier this month for a 2006 first-round pick and the Nets' trade exception.

"After consulting with several noted specialists, we felt that rescinding the trade is our best course of action," Thorn said.

"We were notified by New Jersey this afternoon that they were rescinding the sign and trade for Shareef Abdur-Rahim," Trail Blazers general manager John Nash said Tuesday. "They cited some concerns after a physical examination and believe that rescinding the trade is in their best interest. The contract that was agreed to with Shareef becomes null and void and he is now a free agent."

http://sports.iwon.com/news/08092005/v7738.html


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

MLE any1?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

PG is more important.


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

I say offer the MLE to him ASAP. You guys can't worry too much about filling the PG slot, there's no one else close to SAR's talent out there now. Sign SAR, and worry about the PG through trades later. Its not like you guys are stacked at PF anyways.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

wonder what the physical problem is? not saying may be worse than saying. another heart problem?...aids?...wtf is it? the guy didn't even know he had it?

the guy made 14 mil last yr and is a former allstar (2002). nj was going to bag him for a 1st round pick. mle sounds low all in all. what about a sign and trade with the Blazers for Brian Grant and next yr's first rounder we got from Miami? Grant is adored in Portland.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

SAR isn't a good shotblocker or defender, and he'd take minutes away from Kwame.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

He has an arthritic knee.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

holy **** guys...i say we just forget about the 07 thing and sign him to a 3 or 4 year deal...we could def use him and about the 07 thing...they will get resigned to a longer deal next summer


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I'm going to make a post with all the teams that might want SAR that still have the full MLE.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

These are the teams that have the full MLE. I think he just might sign with Portland for a 1 year deal.


East:

Bulls
Raptors

West:

Lakers
Sonics
Hornets
Mavericks


EDIT: forgot the Mavs.


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> These are the teams that have the full MLE. I think he just might sign with Portland for a 1 year deal.
> 
> 
> East:
> ...


****. You guys BETTER sign SAR before the Mavs do, I don't wanna see those guys get SAR for the MLE...:curse:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Well it looks like he's going to the rival Kings:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=190710


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

damn you SAR damn u!!!.....von wafer give em one of those elbows


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

mmm. I don't like this news, but at least he didn't end up on the Mavs. I'm very curious to see how good the Kings will actually be next season.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We just waived Brian Grant......hmmm...... :biggrin:


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

Haha yea I just said that on the Brian Grant thread as well. I think SAR can still be an excellent pickup. In my opinion a Mihm / SAR frontcourt would be great, with Kwame backing up both spots. If Kwame can't stand not being a starter, then I envision this:

Kwame / Mihm
SAR / Kwame
Odom/Devean
Kobe/Von Wafer
?????/Sasha

A starting PG is the most pressing need, but you go for the best talent.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

You guys should offer Shareef the mid level , as far as pojnt guards Dan Dicau is still available he would be soild with the lakers.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

i would be happy w/ a lesser point guard if we offered our MLE to SAR...kobe and odom will do alot ball handleing anyways, so why not just sign Lue(or whoever) to a 2 yr. LLE ...I know he really isnt the answer for our starting pg spot, but he is an upgrade for D on the 1...and when we start getting a contending team assembled, than we can get a more deserving pg, but who knows maybe wafer or sash will eventually take the starting role


----------

